# What is your csTimer background?



## Nutybaconator (Dec 14, 2019)

This is a kind of pointless thread, but I was wondering what are people's csTimer backgrounds?
Mine is hot pink and bright green


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2019)

Black, grey and white. Looks good IMO.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

solarised dark


----------



## Username: Username: (May 18, 2020)

I want to revive this thread, so I could see what's the theme trends.
my main theme is solarized light, it used to be style 6.
edit : Also, Jayden made a vid on making custom backgrounds, so as an additional detail, my background text is : SPAM TPS IN LAST LAYER!!!, because my TPS in LL is kind of slow.


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Black, grey and white. Looks good IMO.


I like that too because it isn't distracting.


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

Black with a red accent, red is my favorite color and I like dark mode, so it's perfect for me


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

I picked this scheme when I first got into cubing back when I was 9, too lazy to change it.


----------



## ProStar (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I picked this scheme when I first got into cubing back when I was 9, too lazy to change it.
> View attachment 12225



My eyes! They Burn!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Alright, made a new one. 

Holy cow that is the worst thing I have ever seen


----------



## ProStar (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Alright, made a new one. View attachment 12226
> 
> Holy cow that is the worst thing I have ever seen



My brain! It wishes it had a way to hack into your system!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

I think this is worse


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

getting somewhere.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

I tried to make this as gross as possible. How'd I do?


----------



## ProStar (May 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> getting somewhere.View attachment 12228



Definitely making progress, I like the part where it's almost the exact same as mine


----------



## Username: Username: (May 20, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> View attachment 12230
> I tried to make this as gross as possible. How'd I do?



Looks so rotten.. this theme makes me activate my other sense, seeing things and know their smell.
2000 solve huh? mine is 6550 solves.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Looks so rotten.. this theme makes me activate my other sense, seeing things and know their smell.
> 2000 solve huh? mine is 6550 solves.


yeah lol my times keep getting reset and also I've done like 3000 solves practicing to become CN in different sessions.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> View attachment 12303


Wow that looks awesome! where did you find that design for the backround?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wow that looks awesome! where did you find that design for the backround?



Background opacity at 75%
Background color is Hex #9A0001


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

New background.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 26, 2020)

I started experimenting with custom images, and I think I like this.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> View attachment 12305
> New background.


How do you get it to show the scramble and the time trend?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> How do you get it to show the scramble and the time trend?


I have no idea lol.

anyway I switched my background again:


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> How do you get it to show the scramble and the time trend?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm glad I found this thread because it inspired me to make my own personal background.

I haven't used csTimer since all my sessions got deleted so I just did some fake solves to add something.

*BEHOLD: *


The code: #8cc#203#103#a03#ee1#302#cbc


----------



## brododragon (Jul 5, 2021)

y'all're (double contraction oh yeah) goin overboard, all you need is gray



Spoiler



and grey


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 1, 2021)

mine is...
d e f a u l t


----------

